
Nfsync – watch local files for changes and synchronize with a remote server - landr0id
https://gitlab.com/landaire/nfsync?hn
======
landr0id
I wrote this application last night after getting tired of editing homework
files locally and having to SFTP them to our school server. Ask me any
questions!

